# PS i love you



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Watched this today but couldnt really get into it, the film itself really confused me  

Can anyone explain?

Maybe i should watch it again and see if i can get my head around it


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

Have you read the book?

xx


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Nope   looks like i will be buying it so i can get the film to make sense


----------



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

The book is fab hun, I would recommend you read it!!


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

The book is fab, better than the film I've heard but don't forget the tissues


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

I would definitely recommend the book - was such an emotional read!  I haven't seen the film xxx


----------



## katiechick (Jan 12, 2008)

I love the book and i have read it over and over again. How sad am I   My friend saw the film and said she prefered the book instead. Wanted to watch the film but she said it wasnt very good so never got round to it.

xxxxxxxx


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

i know im in the minority but i really didnt really enjoy the book. I kept reading because it was a top title and kept thinking it would get better lol. It was a nice story about the man writing the notes and the other nice things he done but it got quite boring and the book went on and on. I do want to see the film so i can compare the two but i will wait untill its going cheap or comes on telly


----------



## outspan3 (Jan 22, 2006)

i've read the book a few times, really enjoyed it

wasn't so happy with the film, switched it off half way through. What was with Gerard Butlers accents? I know the book is set in ireland (although film not) but could they not have just left him scottish or got an Irish actor. His accent was horrendous!

it was almost as bad as Richard Attenbourough in Jurrasic Park. He was extremely scottish for the first 20 mins and then completely abandoned it


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Nikki- definitely read the book. I bawled     Have the film on DVD but not got round to watch it yet.

Outspan- yep Gerard can only do one accent and one accent only- middle class west coast scottish


----------



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

i havent read the book but saw the film last night and quite liked it!    i agree the accent was DIRE but the fella that she got it on with when she came over to Ireland on holiday was YUMMY!  
Pobby x


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

pobby said:


> the fella that she got it on with when she came over to Ireland on holiday was YUMMY!


Is it just me or did he look just like the guy in the begining?  no wonder i was confused  

Will definately give the book a read


----------



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

yes..he did look like the husband...but thought the second one was much more my type...did you think it was the same person?!  
xx


----------



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

not that they picked the actors who were my type obviously! that would be ridiculous!


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Dakota - pm me your address and you can have my copy of the book. I didn't enjoy it a huge amount but I'm not into that kind of book normally and only got it cos I needed somethign to see me through the flight back from New York. 

It does jump about a bit so I can see how the film was confusing, though haven't seen it yet.


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Thanks Cath thats kind of you  

Pobby, i think i must of thought it was the same person     Oh gawd im going to watch it again now


----------



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

have pm'd you hun!    xx


----------

